# Just passed BLUE on to GREEN



## bigrogb (May 21, 2006)

All,

Just passed blue belt test on Thursday night. Now its on to green. I have to say that I am happy with myself for sticking to it. I have learned so much from my instructor in the past 3 years. I am looking forward green and browns. Any advice anyone can give would be much appreciated. 

Thanx,

Eric


----------



## dubljay (May 21, 2006)

The best advice I can give you is keep working all that you have learned.  If you focus only on the newer and advanced material and allow your basics to deteriorate your advanced techniques will become sloppy.  My instructor told me when I went from yellow to orange, that my yellow techniques should look like a brown belt was executing them.

_PS:  Congrats on your promotion, keep up the hard work._


----------



## kenposikh (May 21, 2006)

The best advice I can give is keep training. there is always more to learn and a lot of people to learn from.

Don't let politics get in the way of your training and experience. Just enjoy and do the best you can and then some


----------



## Jonathan Randall (May 21, 2006)

*Congratulations!*


----------



## terryl965 (May 21, 2006)

Way to go!!!
Now get back in there in train!
Terry


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 21, 2006)

_WooHoo! Congratulations!!!

artyon:artyon:
_​


----------



## bluemtn (May 21, 2006)

*WOOHOO!!!  Congratulations!artyon: *


----------



## Ceicei (May 21, 2006)

Terrific!   Congratulations!  The green belt test was one of my favorite tests....  You're in for a lot of exciting stuff--but never, ever forget to revisit the basics all the time.  

- Ceicei


----------



## Rick Wade (May 21, 2006)

Hooah, congratulations.

Keep training keep asking questions and one day you will be the one answering questions.

V/R

Rick


----------



## MA-Caver (May 21, 2006)

*CONGRATULATIONS! *


----------



## Carol (May 22, 2006)

`Nice work, MA-Caver!!

Congrats Rob!!  GREAT JOB!


----------



## MJS (May 22, 2006)

bigrogb said:
			
		

> All,
> 
> Just passed blue belt test on Thursday night. Now its on to green. I have to say that I am happy with myself for sticking to it. I have learned so much from my instructor in the past 3 years. I am looking forward green and browns. Any advice anyone can give would be much appreciated.
> 
> ...


 
Congrats on your new rank!!:ultracool 

Keep training hard!  

Mike


----------



## HKphooey (May 22, 2006)

Congrats!  Glad to hear you are sticking with it.  

Make sure you have fun along the way and remember... a belt is a belt.  Let your knowledge and hardwork is the true testament to your success in the martial arts.


----------



## kempo108 (May 22, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## John Brewer (May 22, 2006)

Congratulations!

I am testing for Blue in June.

John


----------



## Michael Billings (May 22, 2006)

Oss and Congratulations.  New techniques and Forms, ain't it great.

Keep it Kenpo,
-Michael


----------



## Lisa (May 22, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## lenatoi (May 23, 2006)

My biggest bit of advice would be to keep it up. Don't ever quit. You may have to take time off in the future for some unforseen reason, but keep practicing. you'll feel 100% better about yourself when you start up again.:whip: (I like those guys)


----------



## donald (May 23, 2006)

Bravo,Bravo,muto beni,muto beni....


----------

